# Hello from Ohio!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello from New Lebanon, OH : )


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome. I'm also from Ohio.


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome! I'm from the Wilmington area.... I'm not too far from you Joe!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe I do know where Wilmington is! Always looking for horsey friends who like to trail ride. Have you been to Sycamore?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello from Holmes County, Ohio!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I believe I do know where Wilmington is! Always looking for horsey friends who like to trail ride. Have you been to Sycamore?



I've been to Sycamore, we don't usually travel that direction but when we do it's a weekend trip. We frequent Ceasar Creek, Sugar Creek, Paint Creek, East Fork, Little Miami Trail, Rocky Fork... 


We love to trail ride ANYWHERE! I have a QH and a Rocky Mtn. mare...DH has a Tn. Walker and a Paint. We like variety  we take gaited or non depending on where we're going and who we go with. 

We're also always looking for new places and new friends to go with.


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Lot's of Ohioans! :shock:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I might go to a charity trail ride in October but it's a three hour drive... So I know how that goes. My Haflinger can really book it. If she goes with non-gaited horses...they are usually left in the dust. Which is surprisingly because she's a fat lady. As for variety...lol I seem to have horses that tend to at least some what be part Haflinger! lol My husband doesn't go trail riding... : /


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I might go to a charity trail ride in October but it's a three hour drive... So I know how that goes. My Haflinger can really book it. If she goes with non-gaited horses...they are usually left in the dust. Which is surprisingly because she's a fat lady. As for variety...lol I seem to have horses that tend to at least some what be part Haflinger! lol My husband doesn't go trail riding... : /


DH goes sometimes but it's usually me and my "herd" of friends which are female and I don't think he likes our ride at a walk while chatting habits... :lol: seems a lot of my friends have been busy this season and haven't had time to ride...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Know of a place between New Lebanon and Wilmington? lol


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like I ride at the same places you guys ride at. I ride at Twin Creek, Scyamore in the winter time, Ceasr’s Creek, Paint Creek (once), Pike Lake, Hocking Hills and planning a trip to East Fork one day and also ride at Hudson Woods. I almost moved to Wilmington for college, but ended up going to the community college about 10 minutes from my house. Wilmington was like 34 miles away from my house. I have family who lives in New Lebanon and Ceasr’s Creek and or Twin Creek aren’t a far drive for them.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Findlay Ohio! -Waves- Welcome!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

We need to do an Ohio meet n greet : )


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Perfect time and place. Columbus during QH congress =]


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's next year right?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No no its every October =] the entire month of october =]


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the benefit trail ride in October. It's close to Columbus : )


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello from northern cincinnati! I have a good friend who used to live in new lebanon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from a neighbor next door in the Hoosier state!:wave:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

MHF- You reminded me of a shirt I saw that said Hoosier Daddy. lol


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

That would be so much fun to meet @ Congress or go on a group trail ride!


----------

